# H.as pharma...BIG TD.!!!!!!!



## Trueblood (Mar 6, 2018)

Every thing went as discussed.. 
Top notch here,, no worries here just order and sit back..sorry cant post pics right now.. tren,test and mast..

Now time to go for a drive .


----------



## Trueblood (Mar 6, 2018)

Some great prices here .... why pay more if you dont have to ...


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 6, 2018)

Trueblood said:


> Some great prices here .... why pay more if you dont have to ...



Cuz I actually like to get properly dosed correct gear! Not get underdosed and have the possibility of injecting something that could hurt me gear!


----------



## BadGas (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyways.. you people are getting annoying. Just order some gear.. and try it yourself or fuck off.. Their gear is on point. 

Again.. if you don't believe me.. and aren't going try it out, then you don't really give a shit anyways, and you're just here to smear H-AS and start shit... Another Newb.. All of these newbs that started here in the last month or 2 trying to burn this sponsor that's help so many people achieve success.

My whole circle of friends has been running H-AS gear with great success for years.. So much so that they finally convinced me to switch from Pharmacom 2-3 months ago. I couldn't be happier with the results and the cost savings.. 

PLEASE DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS. 



suraonyx23 said:


> Cuz I actually like to get properly dosed correct gear! Not get underdosed and have the possibility of injecting something that could hurt me gear!


----------



## BadGas (Mar 6, 2018)

This gear is top notch. We know. Fuck all these dumb cunts and the 3 legged stool they rode in on. 



Trueblood said:


> Every thing went as discussed..
> Top notch here,, no worries here just order and sit back..sorry cant post pics right now.. tren,test and mast..
> 
> Now time to go for a drive .


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 6, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Anyways.. you people are getting annoying. Just order some gear.. and try it yourself or fuck off.. Their gear is on point.
> 
> Again.. if you don't believe me.. and aren't going try it out, then you don't really give a shit anyways, and you're just here to smear H-AS and start shit... Another Newb.. All of these newbs that started here in the last month or 2 trying to burn this sponsor that's help so many people achieve success.
> 
> ...



Lmao far from a newbie! Been on these boards for years and no matter who the sponsor is when testing results are bad I?d say something. Been doing it for years so you can go fuck yourself! I didn?t say anything to you so no need for it, but ok!


----------



## BadGas (Mar 6, 2018)

Good for you. If you been on these boards as long as you say.. then you should know better. 

And I'm happy to fuck myself .. or you if your available.. and around the great lakes region.. 



suraonyx23 said:


> Lmao far from a newbie! Been on these boards for years and no matter who the sponsor is when testing results are bad I?d say something. Been doing it for years so you can go fuck yourself! I didn?t say anything to you so no need for it, but ok!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 6, 2018)

Clam down, things will be fixed on our end. Your clown team could go back home from now on.




suraonyx23 said:


> Cuz I actually like to get properly dosed correct gear! Not get underdosed and have the possibility of injecting something that could hurt me gear!


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 6, 2018)

h-as.pharma said:


> Clam down, things will be fixed on our end. Your clown team could go back home from now on.



Good for y?all. Hopefully you?ll have better quality control and everything will be fine. And I?m not in the circus or a member of the ?Insane Clown Posse?. But I am home here in the USA, greatest country ever and not living in your shitty country.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Suraonxy shoot me a pm I will send you an email as to what a certain sponsor sent me regarding contamination n their gear ( NOT H-as )


----------



## TrippleB (Sep 3, 2018)

BadGas said:


> This gear is top notch. We know. Fuck all these dumb cunts and the 3 legged stool they rode in on.




This guy should just go look at the results of the last 3 tests posted. (including mine) But haters gonna hate.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 4, 2018)

TrippleB said:


> This guy should just go look at the results of the last 3 tests posted. (including mine) But haters gonna hate.



You realize this thread was from back in March.. lol. 

Was a tuff time.. Things were turned all the way up .. Was tough sledding ... uphill.. every single day for a while there.


----------



## TrippleB (Oct 13, 2018)

BadGas said:


> You realize this thread was from back in March.. lol.
> 
> Was a tuff time.. Things were turned all the way up .. Was tough sledding ... uphill.. every single day for a while there.



Ah, ok Im putting it together now. lol oh well, I wanted to jump in haha


----------

